# Swimming Pregnant



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Last weekend training there was a guy there with a very pregnant bitch.I saw him throw a dummy in the water for her to retrieve and the poor girl could barely swim.He didn't seem concerned too much about any affect it might have on his dog or the unborn puppies.He only did one retrieve in the water but continued on land.What is safe and not safe for people to swim or train a pregnant dog?I know if she was my dog I think I'd be letting her take it easy.What's a good rule of thumb for this?


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

This is what my repoductive vet told me. Generally bitches should stop swimming two weeks before their due date because their cervix will start to dilate similar to what women go through over the last few weeks before delivery. The last two weeks of pregnancy, I go for walks and shorten them as they get closer to their due dates.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

swimming is the best but dont know about right before delivery.


----------



## Debthomas (Nov 11, 2004)

Creek Reterivers is correct. About 2 weeks before delievery they can get infection from the bacteria in the water. But up till then it is the best way for mom to get some exercise with out putting so much stress on the legs and shoulders. last to weeks would just be short walks in the yard.


----------



## Amy Avery (Feb 17, 2005)

I work my females until the day they deliver (because they want to and it keeps them in GREAT shape)

:arrow: Nothing too long or difficult! 
:arrow: I stop water work about a week or two before delivery!
:arrow: Vet approved  

Even during delivery (between pups) they want to do fun retrieves :shock: 
They clean them up, nurse them, then the go to the door to the bumper box and they get about 5-6 retrieves and back in to deliver :shock: 

I have NEVER had any problems with my litters, the delivery goes quick and the pups are always HEALTHY and retrieving fools!!!!


----------

